
Shifting Incomes for American Jobs - sndean
http://flowingdata.com/2016/06/28/distributions-of-annual-income/
======
Noseshine
I feel there is more emphasis on the technique of how to create the graph to
promote the subscription-based website's tutorials instead of the actual thing
- which IMHO would actually benefit from _less_ programming wizardry. I find
the movement distracting. Instead, show the four years side by side.
Dingleberry mentions a box plot, but I think the main point would be to just
see the development without having to press buttons and watch an animation
(and may I suggest a violin plot, kind of like a box plot but it also shows
density information). It took me several iterations of switching until I saw
details that would be visible right away if all were shown in one graph, for
example that how many outliers there are in each profession changes, meaning
the development isn't equal but actually reverses in some of them. But you
have to keep going back and forth to see which are which.

So this is what happens when your focus is teaching fancy visualization
techniques instead of making the point.

~~~
denzil_correa
> So this is what happens when your focus is teaching fancy visualization
> techniques instead of making the point.

Exactly. I am surprised Nathan did this actually. Generally, Data ->
Information -> Knowledge -> Wisdom. I feel this particular blog post stops
between data and information. The minimum level should at least be information
while wisdom or knowledge would be ideal.

------
speeder
I don't understood this... the guy made some claims and then showed just a
very weird graph? Was it supposed to be animated? I noticed some balls moving
here and there every 5 seconds.

What the rows and colours are supposed to be? I saw colored dots all over the
place with seemly no logic, and those row labels didn't made clear why some
row has 3 colors of dots in it while another is empty...

I am dumb, seeing a type of graph I never saw before, or the d3.js he mentions
is buggy?

~~~
basseq
I haven't seen that kind of graph before, but it seems to be working
(technically) for me.

It's kind of a histogram with the animation happening between years (buttons
at the top). I didn't see any rows with more than one color, so maybe it is
buggy for you. Colors seem to align with row labels.

------
Aardwolf
Is the graph broken?

It takes 10 seconds to settle, and for any year above 1960, some dots move to
above 200K, but around 175K it remains empty. And the relative amounts are
similar, invalidating the word "shifting" in the title.

~~~
hendryau
No, this is using the force-directed graph api provided by d3.

[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4062045](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4062045)

It's pretty slow on mobile.

------
dingleberry
box plot should be a better viz

------
smaili
Who would've guessed Legal being so high? :-)

